# Svs / Rythmik system upgrade thoughts



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey guys I currently have the following setup:

SVS ultra bookshelf fronts
SVS ultra rear
SVS center speaker
Rythmik FV15-hp subwoofer 
Denon avr-x3300w

I bought this a while ago and maxed out my budget then but have some money set aside that I could put toward improving it ( 1500-2500). It sounds good but my house is fairly open. Anything you guys would focus on upgrade wise? Mostly for watching movies.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there something you find lacking or are you just looking to kick it up a notch?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Depending on room size, another fv15 would get my vote. Then rew/umik to properly integrate everything. 
Also what jman said.


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for getting back guys! I am looking to step it up a notch. I really want some more punch for watching movies. I have thought about a second fv15-hp or possibly going with svs ultra towers vs the bookshelf I have. The bookshelf sound pretty good but not sure what i am missing out on by not having the towers.

Unfortunately it's in a really open front room of the house. The rhythmik still does a great job but i think if this was in say a 15x15 room it would sound waaaay better. Last issue is where i would put the other sub. These guys are huuge!!


----------



## mamsterla (Jan 21, 2007)

I would really second the approach of multiple subs - identical is better like another Rythmik F-15HP and then use a miniDSP to build a room filter. It is an amazing improvement to the quality of sound in the system. I have done this and am very happy with that investment. The punch will result from the evenness of the in room response. Plus for movies you can always change the response curve to punch up the 20-50Hz range.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

bmw325is89 said:


> Thanks for getting back guys! I am looking to step it up a notch. I really want some more punch for watching movies. I have thought about a second fv15-hp or possibly going with svs ultra towers vs the bookshelf I have. The bookshelf sound pretty good but not sure what i am missing out on by not having the towers.
> 
> Unfortunately it's in a really open front room of the house. The rhythmik still does a great job but i think if this was in say a 15x15 room it would sound waaaay better. Last issue is where i would put the other sub. These guys are huuge!!



1. UMIK1 usb imc. Costs $100.
2. learn to measure the room and understand the results. Cost $zero dollars but some time (assuming you already own a computer of come sort that can run REW).

THEN 

3. adjust your current setup, based on those results. Might be that some manual EQ tweaks, movement of the existing sub, changing seating position, changing crossover points, moving the center speaker, etc, could make a big difference.
4. depending on the results (and especially if you have more than one seat you are trying to optimize for)
a. second identical sub. cost = $1500, assuming you are flexible with placement options. and
b. miniDSP 2x4 HD. cost = $250, assuming you are willing to learn how to use it with REW to set up your subs
5. possibly acoustic treatments for the room (would depend a bit on the layout, and REW results)

Since you mention having limited options for where you can place a second sub, that might be a limitation if you go down that route. But without measurements (which are cheap to complete and VERY useful to choose next steps with) it might be that a second sub wouldn't really help you anyway.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes absolutely invest in a room measurement mic ($100) & download REW (free).
Measure & learn what is going on first before dropping $1500 on a second sub. You will most likely be very suprised with what EQing a properly setup system can sound like.

You already have some capable equipment. I wouldn’t waist time on “upgrading“ to towers yet, that’s for sure.

If you are seeking more tactile slam & impact then I highly recommend you look into building a BOSS platform or one of its renditions. Those can be very easily built for at or under $500. Of course you can spend more if desired. But for HT those are a TON OF FUN!!


----------

